# SquirrelHunting



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

*.22 or shotgun for squirrel hunting*​
.22 4295.45%shotgun24.55%


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

do you use a .22 or a shotgun


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

.22 gotta' love'm


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I use a shot gun because if there are five in a tree I want all five. Besides my eyes are not as good as they were 50 years ago.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

Cur Dog said:


> I use a shot gun because if there are five in a tree I want all five. Besides my eyes are not as good as they were 50 years ago.


5! in one tree,, you cant find 5 in the whole county up heer any more.
any of you guys have a squirrel dog or pups for sale


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i am a .22 guy still.i have been using the same one since i was 8.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

22 head shot either they drop or I miss. Open site went with my eyes now scope only. Same rifle since I wa 14. Browning lever action with a Leupold 4x. 3rd scope same rifle


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

.22 all the way scoped mostly for those long shots and when they are hidding in the tree....ahh there is your ear. And when you have 7 yes, 7 fox squirrels on the ground while in your tree stand you know you have a hot spot....


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

22cal---friends in Jasper get together once a year for a 22 handgun only hunt---lot of rounds thrown into the trees. we also do a 22 rifle only, and a shotgun hunt when the leaves are on the oaks.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

If you have not tried the cartridge you should try a .17 MKII It is a fantastic squirrel round.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

22 mag. head shot marlin with a 3x9 wide angle scope.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

.22 But i have been thinking alot about a .17


----------



## deacon (Mar 3, 2010)

Marlin Golden 39A open sites as long as the eyes will let me. 22 hollows in the head, wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

I use a 22 if i am just hunting for fun. If I am hunting for meat I use the shotgun.


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

Buckshot if you go to Squirrel Dog Central thay have a list of kennels who raise Squirrel dogs. I talked to a guy over at Lincoln Gun Sales and he bought one from a place in Moultrie, Ga, with a 14 month garantee. The reason i say that is he was there to pick up his new Rock River Arms 223. and he was more excited about the pup he bought than he was the rifle. He bought his from jazzfiests.com.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Out here we hunt ground squirrels so we are just having fun. I will always prefer the .22 just for the sport. But nowadays I use a .223for distance a .17 for up close and my son uses his .22. We have a lot of fun!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

22 hollow points. OR if I'm needing to be sneakier and am plenty close, 22 CB caps.


----------



## joemac (Mar 4, 2010)

My .22wmr is kind of destructive with the vmax, going to try a heavier bullet next year. Brother in law uses a .410 when we go out.


----------



## winterfunguy (Mar 23, 2010)

>17 HMR or .22 depends on Terrain. The .17 with gamepoint or FMJ is a potent 150 yard squirrel killer but the Vmax tend to destroy them with a shoulder shot. .22 is better for punching through leaves and brush and is quieter than the .17.


----------



## MMoore83 (Feb 24, 2010)

We were sitting in the deer camp after the afternoon hunt when I saw a gray on the edge of the woods. The race was on as the three of us scrambled for our guns. I grabbed me .22 but Dale's tent was closer and he took it with a 12 ga. Fried it up on the spot. Didn't know how good the critters tasted with just a little salt and pepper. We're planning a squirrel hunt now. I'm torn between my 410 over/under or the .22 that was too late.
Mike


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Crossman Single Cock .177, 1000fps


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

.22LR is also nice


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

22LR for me.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

just shot a red squirrel [pine] out of the bird feeder. 17 hmr 15 yds in the right ear thats the only part of its head left. he didn't even know he lived--red mist----If your going to eat squirrel better head shoot'em---------


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Planning on getting some young fox squirrels this coming weekend in Okla. Hoping to have my Firestorm by then to test but beginng to wonder. Browning BL22 my choice for squirrels.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

We had a bumper crop last year of fox squirrels...this year...fewer, perhaps too much heat and rain ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not enough nuts!! You had better guard yours !! lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

How many squirrels does it take to make one smokie?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Here the squirrels are small and not much meat on them. rabbits/snowshoe hare are bigger than normal rabbits. We hunt the state bird, the ptarmigan, as well as grouse, with a shot gun or .22, they move in flocks of up to a 100 or more, grouse are normally in smaller numbers. The limits are pretty decient.


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

Give me my 'tender with the 22LR Match barrel and the stalk is on!!!! I'll skip deer hunting to chase treerats.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

I've been wanting a .32 black powder for a few years now.I sure like that traditional stuff.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

battman1 said:


> I've been wanting a .32 black powder for a few years now.I sure like that traditional stuff.


Here is a link to a black powder squirrel hunting article just for you 
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/08/hunting-old-way.html


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldn't give a plugged nickle for battman1's chances of escape now. Once you get bit by the blackpowder bug, your pretty much done. I sold my inline and bought a Hawken because of that.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link Wilded I'll check it out when I get some more time.I've been hunting deer with a .50 for a couple years now and still tyin to get that first kill.I haven't even shot a modern rifle for the last 3 years except this 22-250.Sorry for the hijack,now back to your regular scheduled programming.


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

22lr for me. it's cheap and easy to shoot, and don't make a lot of noise. it also has plenty of range for most squirrel.

John


----------



## possumman (Mar 3, 2010)

Ruger single-six 22lr with a 9 5/8" barrel.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Possumman....wow, you must be good ! Do you have yours scoped ?

Growing up in south Toledo and visting my grandparents who had owned a orange grove when I was young I would shoot my squirrles with a Crossman 760 pumped up ten times...taught me to be a good shot !!! and to shoot em again when downed.


----------



## possumman (Mar 3, 2010)

No, but I've owned this pistol since I was a kid. There is no telling how many rounds I've put through it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have to say..you learn best with what you have.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like to use the 22LR for head shots.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i use a marlin 883 22 wmr with a simmons 3-9x 32 scope in see through rings


----------



## TDL1245 (Jan 9, 2011)

Remington 597 4-12x50 scope....which makes it a little easier to keep an eye on them when they're moving through the trees. Head shots so you either hit them or you don't not tearing up any meat. I've also shot a couple with my bow after I get tired of them running all round a deer stand, take a field point for that. Not much better to eat than scored fried squirrel....well I guess you could add biscuits and gravy to make them better.


----------



## Jeremy G (Jan 14, 2011)

Iv got an old remington 22lr single shot very good iron sights and real quiet works great for brush rats my son just got a new Henry 22mag for his 10th bday he is quite the eye and loves it its a little loud but he is a head smackin fool so I let him have at it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jeremy.
I hope you bought him ear(and eye) protection also, or when he gets to be OAC's age he'll need a hearing aid (see jriggs).


----------



## ebr270 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use a Henry lever action with .22 CB Shorts, they're quiet and the gun holds 18 rounds with the tube magazine so I don't have to carry extra rounds.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey did someone say somthing here about age ? ha ha....just remember, I am just bringing up the rear ol man.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well you have your work cut out for you then !


----------

